# Ficha painel solar



## cmg (17 Set 2017 às 16:13)

Esta ficha é a que vem com os painéis solares da Oregon, ficha RC fêmea. Procuro uma ficha macho para fazer uma extensão mas, nas lojas em Lisboa em que procurei todas me disseram o mesmo: "Ah! não temos e vai ser difícil encontrar. "
Alguém sabe onde encontrar? 
Obrigado 
Cumps


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Set 2017 às 19:23)

Boas
Também tentei encontrar mas sem sucesso .
Acabei por cortar o cabo e soldar a extensão que pretendia.


----------



## cmg (25 Set 2017 às 19:47)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Também tentei encontrar mas sem sucesso .
> Acabei por cortar o cabo e soldar a extensão que pretendia.


Deve ser uma ficha super especial.... 
Também já cheguei à mesma conclusão. Vai ter que ser "corte e costura "
Obrigado 
Cumps


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Dez 2017 às 18:51)

Por cá tenho painel solar a funcionar 24/24 há varios anos, tenho painel no exterior, no interior (sotão) tenho controlador, 2 boas baterias,e no exterior (dentro) do RS a fan de 12v....


----------

